# Tarus judge



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I heard there is a class action suite , something to do with the Tarus Judge. does any one know any thing about this , or where i can go to find out. Thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

one3 said:


> I heard there is a class action suite , something to do with the Tarus Judge. does any one know any thing about this , or where i can go to find out. Thanks


https://www.google.com/search?q=Tarus+Judge+Lawsuit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I own a Tarus 22 cal and I can't shoot 5 shots out of it or it jams. Tried different brands and weights but they all jammed.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

one3 said:


> I heard there is a class action suite , something to do with the Tarus Judge. does any one know any thing about this , or where i can go to find out. Thanks


Have not heard of any suits involving the Taurus Judge revolver.
The site *Shortdrift *posted was for nine other Taurus semi auto models.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Have not heard of any suits involving the Taurus Judge revolver.
> The site *Shortdrift *posted was for nine other Taurus semi auto models.


Thank You


----------

